

President Obama answers America's questions live now - Sharma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRBT4JtmrMY&feature=inp-lt-oba-02

======
rhgraysonii
Am I wrong in predicting this to function as a massive PR failure for him?
It'll be interesting to watch it pan out. Regardless of political persuasion
this is really something completely new in politics regardless the motivation,
intentions, etc.

~~~
cryoshon
Simple, direct, favorable questions will be planted or cherrypicked so that
the president can have a suitable platform for exposition. Softball,
meaningless questions will be answered spontaneously in a lighthearted manner.

Real questions will be ignored. Critical questions will be ignored and
possibly hidden.

~~~
rhgraysonii
I assumed this, but I guess theres a large part of me believing a troll can
make their way through and do _some_ sort of damage. It's literally begging
for it.

